# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Xu hướng kinh doanh cà phê 2017

## hoangmitek

1-Cà phê sạch

Thực trạng cà phê bẩn dính nhiều tạp chất, không rõ nguồn gốc bị phanh phui trong thời gian gần đây. Điều này dẫn tới việc những người yêu cà phê mong muốn tìm tới một quán cà phê sạch. Xu hướng kinh doanh cà phê sạch từ đó mà phát triển.

Có rất nhiều lý do để người ta tìm đến cà phê nguyên chất. Đầu tiên là để đảm bảo sức khỏe. Đặc biệt là trước những thông tin cà phê giả có ở khắp mọi nơi: Từ quán cóc vỉa hè, căn tin, trường học cho tới cả những quán cà phê lịch sự. Bên cạnh đó là niềm yêu thích được thưởng thức hương vị cà phê thật của những “Coffeeholic”*. Họ muốn thưởng thức hết vị ngon tinh túy của từng loại cà phê đem lại. Đó không chỉ đơn giản là cà phê. Đó là cả một niềm say mê mỗi ngày.

Các quán cà phê nguyên chất này thường để sẵn máy xay cà phê tại chỗ. Khách hàng được trực tiếp tận mắt chứng kiến quy trình rang xay và pha chế. Từ đó họ sẽ cảm thấy yên tâm hơn về chất lượng ly cà phê mình đang thưởng thức.

2-Cà phê sống ảo cho giới trẻ

Đây có lẽ là xu hướng kinh doanh cà phê đang nở rộ nhất. Khách hàng tới đây đôi khi không quan tâm quá nhiều vào thức uống mà để chụp ảnh, “check in” là chính. Do đó, khách hàng của những quán này chủ yếu là giới trẻ. Đối với họ, quán nào được “check in” nhiều nhất, thì quán đó sẽ “hot”. Họ là những lực lượng Marketing miễn phí và chất lượng nhất của quán khi cập nhật  hình “sống ảo điên đảo” trên mạng xã hội. Và bạn biết rồi đấy, giới trẻ hiện giờ rất chịu khó săn lùng những quán cà phê đẹp. Đôi khi địa điểm có hơi xa một tí nhưng có hề gì. Chỉ cần họ thích là được.
Nên bắt đầu từ đâu?
Để mở được một quán cà phê kiểu này, bạn cần phải có một chút máu nghệ thuật. Sẽ dễ dàng hơn rất nhiều nếu bạn có năng khiếu hoặc biết vài người quen làm thiết kế. Bằng không, chi phí mở quán có vẻ không hề nhỏ đâu đấy!

Cà phê sống ảo cũng cần được thiết kế theo phong cách riêng. Ví dụ như Sài Gòn cổ xưa, kiểu Tây Âu, Nhật Bản, trở về tuổi thơ, lạc vào miền cổ tích,… đều là những gợi ý hay dành cho bạn.  Quan trọng hơn nữa, vẫn là chất lượng đồ uống đi kèm phong cách phục vụ. Bạn đừng bỏ qua bất kỳ một chi tiết nhỏ nào để thu hút khách hàng. Hãy để mọi người ghé tới quán của bạn và thực sự nhớ về nét riêng của nó.  Nếu đây đang là xu hướng kinh doanh cà phê hiện nay. Thì bạn cần phải biến mình thật khác biệt để không bị phai mờ giữa vô vàn đối thủ của mình.

3-Cà phê truyền thống

Cũng giống như phong cách cà phê sạch, khách hàng tới đây để tìm kiếm hương vị cà phê “nguyên thủy”. Đây là những quán dành riêng cho ai yêu cà phê và cần tìm một chốn riêng, không xô bồ. Họ cần sự tĩnh lặng trong tâm hồn, xóa bỏ ồn ào nơi phố thị. Họ cùng nhau thưởng thức từng loại cà phê và tản mạn với nhau về cuộc sống. Đôi khi chỉ là câu chuyện cà phê phin pha thế nào, cà phê vùng nào ngon nhất.
Không gian quán cà phê kiểu này cần yêu cầu sang trọng một chút. Nó thích hợp để bàn chuyện kinh doanh. Trung Nguyên Coffee là một trong những quán cà phê thành công với phong cách này.

4-Cà phê âm nhạc

Xóa bỏ cuộc sống hối hả đời thường, cái con người ta thường tìm tới nhất vào cuối ngày chính là âm nhạc. Bạn đã bao lần thong dong trên phố và bất chợt bắt gặp một bản tình ca cũ? Bản tình ca chứa đựng bao vui buồn, mang theo cảm xúc và ký ức hiện rõ lên trong từng lời bài hát. Âm nhạc là thứ vũ khí đặc biệt như thế đấy! Nó xóa tan mọi mệt mỏi, nó kéo bao tâm hồn đồng điệu cùng với nhau. Thế nên, việc được ngồi trong một không gian ấm áp, thưởng thức ly cà phê thơm ngon cùng bản nhạc yêu thích chắc hẳn sẽ thú vị biết chừng nào.

Xu hướng kinh doanh cà phê âm nhạc không phải là mới. Thế nhưng, bạn vẫn có thể mở nếu xây dựng được một phong cách riêng cho mình.
5-Cà phê theo chuỗi

Nếu bạn đã có một quán cà phê hoạt động ổn định, đừng ngại ngần khi nhân rộng chúng. Chắc hẳn bạn đã thấy sự thành công của rất nhiều chuỗi cà phê hiện nay như: The Coffee House, Milano, Đà Lạt Phố, Cà phê Cộng, The Kafe, Aroi Dessert Cafe, … Họ sẵn sàng mở rộng thương hiệu của mình không chỉ ở một nơi mà ra khắp 2 miền Nam Bắc.  Muốn tồn tại được lâu dài, các quán này phải vẫn giữ được đặc trưng riêng của quán mình, không bị trộn lẫn giữa thị trường quán cà phê vốn dĩ đã rất bão hòa.
------------------------------------------------------------
Chuyên cung cấp dịch vụ tổng đài đầu số 1900, 1800, tìm hiểu tổng đài chăm sóc khách hàng tìm hiểu tại:
https://mipbx.vn/

----------

